# My beast the pacu



## latinoheat (Jan 26, 2006)

Well Its been awhile since i was last on here. I figure I finally get back and post some new pics of my big boy. I think when i last posted he was about 5 inches or so. Now he is about 11inches. Enjoy the pics


----------



## face2006 (Feb 17, 2006)

great pictures LT....that guy is a monster


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

He's starting to get a decent size-HJope you got some plans for him-


----------



## NeXuS (Aug 16, 2006)

he looks nice and he must be happy looks like he is smiling


----------



## latinoheat (Jan 26, 2006)

Thats for the great comments. I did notice that it does lok like he is always smiling. I guess he likes to show his teeth.


----------



## face2006 (Feb 17, 2006)

just noticed that too...lol :laugh:


----------



## eiji (Sep 16, 2006)

he'll be a monster soon BTW do they really eat fruits??


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

fish lover said:


> he'll be a monster soon BTW do they really eat fruits??


Yes-Some are not a good for them though as others-Some can only be fed in moderation as well-


----------



## JorgeRemigio (Mar 31, 2005)

It really looks a monster!


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

cute little guy. I don't think he can claim "monster" status till he's at least 2X that size.


----------



## latinoheat (Jan 26, 2006)

Yeah I think I'll claim monster when it gets to abouts Ak's size. He has a monster.


----------



## face2006 (Feb 17, 2006)

All Pacu's are monster's waiting to come out


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

When I used to work in a fish room we had a guy that used to come in, a real regular. His brother had a pond in his basement with pacus in it. It was a 5000 gallon pond, I believe, and he had four or five extremely large pacus in it. He absolutely loved his fish and they grew and grew and grew... The only mistake he ever made with them was hand feeding them. He used to hand feed them nuts, and sure enouch, they would crack them open with their powerful jaws and gobble up the insides. I believe they were brazil nuts...

...long story short, hand feeding wasn't the best idea as one day one of the pacus too off the tops of two of his fingers down to the first joint. Apparently it was a sickening crunch and then lots and lots of blood followed by an ambulance. I'm not sure if the tops came right off or were simply crushed to the point where they weren't saveable - but they were gone.

The customer said his brother was a good guy though and never blamed the fish. He said it was his own stupidity that had caused the accident and he should've known better than to have been doing something so careless with a fish that had such powerful jaws. He continued to keep the pacus. And this was YEARS and YEARS ago. Whenever one of these fish passes on he adopts a new one, apparently, giving it a home in the pond, taking it off the hands of someone who didn't know how big these monsters can get.


----------



## latinoheat (Jan 26, 2006)

Mettle said:


> When I used to work in a fish room we had a guy that used to come in, a real regular. His brother had a pond in his basement with pacus in it. It was a 5000 gallon pond, I believe, and he had four or five extremely large pacus in it. He absolutely loved his fish and they grew and grew and grew... The only mistake he ever made with them was hand feeding them. He used to hand feed them nuts, and sure enouch, they would crack them open with their powerful jaws and gobble up the insides. I believe they were brazil nuts...
> 
> ...long story short, hand feeding wasn't the best idea as one day one of the pacus too off the tops of two of his fingers down to the first joint. Apparently it was a sickening crunch and then lots and lots of blood followed by an ambulance. I'm not sure if the tops came right off or were simply crushed to the point where they weren't saveable - but they were gone.
> 
> The customer said his brother was a good guy though and never blamed the fish. He said it was his own stupidity that had caused the accident and he should've known better than to have been doing something so careless with a fish that had such powerful jaws. He continued to keep the pacus. And this was YEARS and YEARS ago. Whenever one of these fish passes on he adopts a new one, apparently, giving it a home in the pond, taking it off the hands of someone who didn't know how big these monsters can get.


Nice story sad thing what happened to guys fingers. Yeah they are monster fish. Some people think they ain't aggressive but hell i think they are. This story tells it becareful with what you start breeding. I know how big there going to get and what it takes to keep them. Thats why i got one in the first place.


----------

